# Groomer in CA Bay Area



## nparker (Jan 31, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations based on personal experience for a GOOD Golden groomer in the Northern CA bay area. We live in Vacaville and I'm willing to drive anywhere within a 50 mile radius, give or take.

Our 10 month old Bailey is due for some trim work and I do not have the proper tools or skills... yet.

She is not a show dog (limited registration) but did come from a line of champions and I would like to keep her looking beautiful.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bailey is gorgeous. Do not live in your area, so cannot give you a recommendation. 

We have taken Max to our local Petco and have been pretty happy, although it depends on the person who does the job. We usually just get him bathed and brushed. No trimming.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I live south of the city, but I don't have a recommendation for you. I think I'd search the Internet reviews carefully, but mostly I'd ask people you see in your area with good looking dogs. Your girl sure is a beauty!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have any recommendations either, but will be watching to see if others do. With our first golden we would take him back to the breeder for grooming. I do Cody myself but would love to find a good groomer that knows how to trim and shape a golden's coat if needed.

Bailey is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Popefamily430 (May 11, 2013)

Pawsitive Karma in Castro Valley is the best groomer I've ever been to. And the only groomers I will take my dogs to. I drive about 20+ minutes to get there but would gladly drive farther. Marilyn and Robin are THE best!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Reviving this old thread... Are there any more and new recommendations for groomers in this area?


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm very interested in this as well. I feel like I've tried all the "top" ones rated on Yelp & have been unhappy with all. We used to take Bentley to City Dogs in San Francisco & were very happy until the main guy who groomed Bentley left & they would not provide me with his information so I could follow him to his next place of business. The guy who replaced him who said he was very experienced with Goldens, cut off all his feathers & gave him back to me looking like a Lab. I nearly blew my lid when I went to pick him up. 
Oh well it grew back a few months later. But they obviously lost my business.
All the places I have taken him, just don't know how to give him a Golden cut. I recently heard that the Wag hotel in Redwood city does a great job. So will be trying them out next... fingers crossed.


----------



## sfgoldenlover (Jan 8, 2015)

Not sure if this is still active but I haven't found a groomer I love yet either. The best I can find just trims his feet and gives him a shampoo and blowout. Would love a good groomer rec though!


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey folks - very happy to report that Kelly from the Wag Hotel in Redwood city did a great job on Bentley. THANK HEAVENS!!!!!!!!! We now have a good groomer to go to. If you go to see her, make sure you say you were referred by Bentley  (This gives you a 20% discount) 
Here's Bentley right after his visit. She gave him a nice trim all over & still kept his mane & feathers pronounced but still gave them a good trim.


----------

